# 45ACP or 10mm?



## digdugcrew (Dec 1, 2008)

Availability of ammo, components, and firearms aside which one would you choose?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I've carried a variety of bellyguns/round combos professionally since 1979 and IMO there are two defensive handguns/rounds. The 1911 in 45ACP, and everything else...

And make mine a full sized Kimber, thanks much... :beer:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

45ACP.

10mm is a good round and hits hard, but along with that there is more recoil, more muzzle blast and more muzzle flip. These things make the 10mm harder to shoot accurately than the 45ACP.

My :2cents:

huntin1


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I have carried a Handgun professionally since 1986. I carried a few different handguns in the beginning, but soon decided that it was to be a .45 ACP or nothing for me. There is a host of different types of ammo available for the .45 ACP starting out with Target Loads going up to and including +P Rounds. I would think that .45 ACP Ammo would be a lot easier to find these days than 10mm, but then I don't go looking for 10mm Ammo either since I don't have one.

As to the gun itself that is and can be a personal choice. For me personally I have settled on a Polymer Frame, High Capacity Kimber Model BP TEN II .45 ACP 1911. This particular Kimber .45 ACP 1911 offers me everything I want in a defensive handgun.

Larry


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I guess I went with the 45 and then the 10MM. Both are 1911's. I have to say I like the 10MM far more. Granted it really depends on what you want to do with the hand gun. Both can be very accurate and both can be loaded very stout.

As far as cost per shot they are both almost the same.

Chuck Norris is the only person in the world that can actually email a roundhouse kick.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

huntin1 said:


> 45ACP.
> 
> 10mm is a good round and hits hard, but along with that there is more recoil, more muzzle blast and more muzzle flip. These things make the 10mm harder to shoot accurately than the 45ACP.
> 
> ...


You would think so , But I find the .45 ACP to give more at least felt recoil than my Glock 20 in 10mm. I once fired a Glock 21 in .45 ACP and thougt it was the hardest recoil I have ever felt in a handgun. 7.8 grns of IMR-800x and a 200 grn bullet in the 10 mm cartridge moving out at 1140 fps did not seem to come close in recoil to the 230 grn .45 acp factory ammo I have fired!
In short I think you can get more punch in the 10mm without extra recoil?


----------



## bjeffv (Jul 25, 2008)

I have had a glock 20 and 21 and a kimber 45acp. The 10mm is great for hunting, and legal in MN where the 45 isn't. Personally I like them both so much, that I own both. I will say that I can shoot the 21 more accurately and quickly then the 20. (stock tho) I have an aftermarket barrel on the 20 that gives me better accuracy (half inch longer/ quality / tighter chamber) The kimber is even more accurate but its a 1911, so of course thats the case. Concealed carry the 1911 45 auto has many more benefits than a 10mm even in 1911 form. At least to me.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I lied. Yesterday I saw the new Kimber Stainless Ultra Raptor II and it was a case of lust at first sight. I immediately traded in my full sized Raptor II on it.

That pretty little beast sure does shoot! After running a few mags to insure function, I shot our qual course and dropped just a single round out of the money...


----------

